

LetsLunch.com: network with the VIPs of Silicon Valley - hajrice
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/31/letslunch-launches-and-weve-got-100-invites/

======
ricardog
Lunch is a great idea. It's long enough to start building a relationship, but
not so long that a bad match will ruin your day. I should sign up and see how
well the matching algorithm works.

------
alain94040
Hi, Alain here, one of the co-founders. If you have high karma on Hacker News,
you should know that you don't need an invitation code from TechCrunch, you
are automatically welcome :-)

~~~
jeff18
I'm trying to sign up, but it is rejecting my twitter username.

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3666801/Screenshots/Screen%20shot%20...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3666801/Screenshots/Screen%20shot%202011-01-31%20at%203.30.09%20PM.png)

~~~
alain94040
Weird. Just sign up for now with an invite code. We can update your twitter
and reputation manually if need be. Welcome on board!

